# Zandra Rhodes



## Joke (Sep 8, 2006)

Please post here your pics and swatches from the Zandra Rhodes collection!!

Important note: only pictures here, and no commeting the pictures.
If you have a swatch request, you can ask it in the swatch request thread.

Thank you!

Hugs,
Joke


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=55060&highlight=zandra


----------



## Arabella (Sep 13, 2006)

It's brighter in real life.


----------



## Suzy_H (Sep 30, 2006)

http://img.makeupalley.com/9/0/3/7/551007.jpeg
http://img.makeupalley.com/9/0/3/7/551006.jpeg

Dang I can't get it to post and not be a link. But enjoy- I love this palette


----------

